# Scofield Cabin Rentals?



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

Looking to take some boy scouts out to Scofield the weekend of Feb 11th. Anyone have any decently priced cabin rentals they know about? Any help is appreciated.

Thanks,

copple2


----------



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

Anybody?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

There is this one, but it is located all the way around the lake, takes like 15 minutes once you get to the **** http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=475&ad ... bathrooms=
My fam rented this one last year for like 175/night, the agent could give you the owner's contact info. Much better location as it is right on the lake essentially and right on the hwy too in Madsen Bay http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhom ... 7812-19793
Good luck!


----------



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks Huge29,

I've checked these one's out already...I think we may go with the second option, since the first only will rent for a 2 night minimum. Much appreciated for passing this along!

copple2


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think that is by far the better option; talk him down on price for me and I will rent it to you next year!


----------

